# difference NEC Table 310.15(B)(16) and (17)



## AAGR2013 (Oct 10, 2016)

the table in NEC2014 is always referenced to find out the conductor capacity. I am still not sure the difference by reading the title of table.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2016)

The first table is for current-carrying conductors in raceway, cable, or earth.  The second table is for current-carrying cables in free air (e.g. connecting power dist./control panels together).


----------



## AAGR2013 (Oct 10, 2016)

thanks, free air seems to be wire/cable is not in tray, conduit... I assume it runs in short distance because there is no support.


----------



## TWJ PE (Oct 11, 2016)

AAGR2013 said:


> thanks, free air seems to be wire/cable is not in tray, conduit... I assume it runs in short distance because there is no support.


Don't think of it that way....


----------

